# anyone use the new zeiss rangefinder?



## slayer_mn1 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have one, the 6x magnification is a little too much IMO for archery hunting but it is the best/most consistent reading rangefinder i've used for getting out too and a little beyond 1,000 yards.

Steve


----------

